# OTS MDA Splitter questions



## JMHoney (Jan 7, 2017)

Just wondering how many splits could I do during the season from May 5th to say September? How many strong enough colonies do you thinK I could have by the end of September?

Thanks


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Depends on a lot of factors. What size hive are you going to split? A package?

When we go into our summer dearth there's not much expanding or growth, from that point on into fall it's more about getting them to size for winter survival. Better to make bigger early splits that can defend themselves against pests and robbing.


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

I agree with the above. Mel D. is in an area that has a pretty constant flow once it starts. It also starts later since he is further north. And small hive beetles are not an issue. In his you tube videos he makes a point of saying that he expects a 75 percent loss at times. He is trying to split one hive into 12 to 16 in two steps during the season.


----------



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

According to Mel 12 that is if all your queens get back from mating.
2015 I had 80 %
2016 only 50 % (cold front came in)


----------

